# Color question



## Ikon (Feb 11, 2013)

*Color question re: brown racing pigeon*

is the color of this hen brown?

how do you come up with this color, what color combination could produce an offspring of brown?

And with this pair, Red Cock & Brown Hen. What colors could I get from their offspring?


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

The hen is a blue grizzle T pattern with Bronze ( kite? )

Cock is recessive red. 

You will not breed true browns unless the cock carries it which is unlikely.

The cock looks like a blue based recessive red so its likely all the young from this pair will be blue. Hen does not look het rec red so you will probably not get any reds either.

I would think you will end up with Blue T Checks, Blue grizzles like this one but some will have a richer bronze.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

To me it looks like a spread brown with grizzle. With some bleached feathers still there. Can you get a picture of that bird alone, maybe with the wing and/or tail spread?


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Becky, Look how dark the tail is. And the flights don't look bleached to me.


----------



## Ikon (Feb 11, 2013)

I replaced his mate with an ash red, with this pair, is it possible to have an offspring of recessive red in both sex?










And, the Bronze (Brown) hen was paired to a Red Grizzle Cock. And, she is happy with him. I'm not expecting a recessive red with this pair, of course.
Any colors with do.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Looking at the last picture of that grizzle it has a blue flight so its clearly a blue kite grizzle. with dirty probably

Putting a recessive red to an ash red could work but only if the ash red carries rec red.


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

you wont get any recessive red offspring unless the new ash-red hen you paired with the rec. red cock carries the recessive red gene in her too. Recessive red offspring require both rec. red genes; one from mother and one from father in order for the offspring to show the color. I think you will probably get some ash-red offspring. Because both birds are ash-red base color. (i dont know, the cock could be a brown base underneath too but the hen for sure is a ash-red underneath).

Although all of their offspring cocks or hens will carries the rec. red gen in them because the father has/express rec. red. 

So If you mate their offspring to another bird that either show rec. red or you know carries rec. red, then you will get 1/2 chances of getting a rec. red either hen or cock out of it.

Or another method fancier breeds like to do is cross-breed. If you breed the father with his daughter, you will get 1/2 chance of getting rec. red offspring.


----------

